# Do you work out with your SO/spouse?



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

My fiance and I are very much into cross fit, and he is very much into weight lifting with that, too. I love running, yoga, and he is ''forcing'' plyometrics on me.  

I think it brings a nice depth to a relationship, if partners find things they like to do together, especially working out at the gym, walks, bike riding, etc. 

Do you work out with your SO's/spouses?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes but she has to be gentle with me!

She is a serious beast! LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Yes but she has to be gentle with me!
> 
> She is a serious beast! LOL!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


haha that's awesome! 

My fiance is 6'4'' and I'm on the petite side, so it's funny to see us workout together.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Working out together and physical activities, not to mention lots of sex, are fantastic bonding experiences.

I'm only 5'10" but Mrs. Conan is an even 5'.

She can stand behind me and disappear! LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

My wife and I swim together. Right now we have a toddler so it consists of one of us and then the other playing with the kid while the other swims. Once she's a bit older we'll go back to swimming together.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

When our schedules allow it we go to the gym together. Mr H and I walk and cycle together as well as the gym. Not sure why the size difference matters but anyway, he is 6'3" and I'm 5'3", all that really means is that we have to continually change the settings on the equipment but you usually have to do that anyway.

ATM I tend to go to the gym more with my son, is funny that he is not ashamed of his Mum, we even chat while there


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

I work out more than my H, so we do not work out together per se but we do ride bikes and walk the dogs together. So yes and no


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I don't work-out with my husband at the gym. I'd love to...! but it's not his bag and he won't go. We have different perspectives. However I appreciate his support of my efforts nonetheless. He knows it's important to me. I either go alone or with a friend. Her and I encourage one another and it's nice to be cheered on, even if it's an exhausted thumbs up from across the room.

My husband and I walk the dogs, hike and are active around our home together. Recently we moved and stacked a massive pile of firewood that he'd split. That was indeed a good workout! He likes when I work alongside him, sweating haha... and it's good for our home. Does the gym make me fit to do such tasks or do such tasks make me fit to do the gym? I like walking the dogs together, chatting, kissing... s'good stuff.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Work out together every morning and evening.

I do a sit up in the am and a flop down rollover at night.

6'2" 190. Keeps me in great shape :grin2:


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

heartsbeating said:


> I don't work-out with my husband at the gym. I'd love to...! but it's not his bag and he won't go. We have different perspectives. However I appreciate his support of my efforts nonetheless. He knows it's important to me. I either go alone or with a friend. Her and I encourage one another and it's nice to be cheered on, even if it's an exhausted thumbs up from across the room.
> 
> My husband and I walk the dogs, hike and are active around our home together. Recently we moved and stacked a massive pile of firewood that he'd split. That was indeed a good workout! He likes when I work alongside him, sweating haha... and it's good for our home. Does the gym make me fit to do such tasks or do such tasks make me fit to do the gym? I like walking the dogs together, chatting, kissing... s'good stuff.


Aw! I love reading this, so awesome to spend time like that...I want this type of closeness too in my marriage.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Mr Giro travels frequently, but when he's in town we do workout together. We lift together, run, walk, skate, ski, play sports with the kids. We like athletics. Our dates are almost the same as they were twenty years ago when we were broke college kids, skating in the park for free.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

We have a home gym, but we're both workaholics so it can be difficult to find the motivation. We've just started Tango lessons. Our next lesson is on Valentine's Day. Its been so fun for us, I can speak for myself when I say that it has made me want to work on my fitness much more.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, we've worked out together for years. It's one of my favorite things to do together. We're both very focused on each other during our workouts, spotting, assisting, etc. so there's a lot of touching... .

We make a good workout team.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

My wife and i used to run together then our running coach told her she "stole my mojo" so no she wont crossfit with me. 

Sent from my LGUK410 using Tapatalk


----------

